# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Otro pulso energético del Gobierno y las eléctricas

## ben-amar

http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...sp?pkid=612258

Diario Córdoba, Lunes 24 de Enero de 2011.

La convalidación o no, en el pleno del Congreso del próximo miércoles, del decreto-ley aprobado en diciembre por el Gobierno para reducir el déficit tarifario del sector eléctrico no es un tema menor o de simple trámite. El precio que pagan los consumidores por la electricidad --ese es el trasfondo de la norma-- es un asunto sensible. Por reciente, no hace falta extenderse en el impacto que para la mayoría de las economías familiares en España tiene la subida media del 9,8% de la electricidad desde este mes.

Precisamente para que en el futuro no haya que recurrir a aumentos tan desmesurados, muy por encima de la inflación, el decreto-ley introduce varias medidas correctoras, con dos objetivos estratégicos de fondo: el cumplimiento de la reducción del déficit público y la aproximación entre lo que a las compañías les cuesta producir la energía y lo que los consumidores pagan por ella, claramente inferior.

AJUSTARSE EL CINTURON Fuentes del Ministerio de Industria destacan que "todo el mundo ha accedido a ajustarse el cinturón, hasta los consumidores con el alza de la tarifa; menos el sector fotovoltaico". Recuerdan que pese a ser solo el 2% del consumo, copa casi la mitad de las primas (2.334 millones hasta noviembre sobre un total de 5.885 millones de euros). Estos costes se trasladan luego a la tarifa. Y luego repercuten en el desfase entre los gastos por producir energía y los ingresos que se reconocen a las eléctricas por la tarifa regulada. Ese déficit acumulado en los últimos años es de 22.000 millones. Para poder devolverlo a las eléctricas, el Gobierno lo está colocando en el mercado como deuda y se irá recuperando a través del recibo de la luz. El decreto prevé que el déficit desaparezca en el 2013.

RENTABILIDAD GARANTIZADA Por eso es razonable que, para disminuir el coste para el erario, el Gobierno quiera reducir las primas de que gozan las instalaciones de energía fotovoltaica, habida cuenta de que funcionan muchas más horas de las necesarias y acaparan casi la mitad de la ayuda mediante sobreprecio cuando, como se ha indicado, solo representan el 2% del consumo de energía. El Gobierno considera que se garantiza a las compañías una rentabilidad "más que razonable" y limita la que obtienen hoy por un uso "de muchas más horas de las razonables". A su vez se alarga su vida con derecho a primas de 25 a 28 años. Demorar la aprobación de la norma "conllevaría nuevas y mayores subidas tarifarias". Con todo, el sector se opone y esgrime que no se pueden alterar unas condiciones del 2007. Pero entonces la crisis era apenas una amenaza lejana y hoy una apabullante realidad. De ahí que, sin perjuicio de lo que en su caso determinen los tribunales, el decreto-ley es sensato y merece ser convalidado ampliamente por el Congreso.

----------


## Luján

Personalmente, reduciría las primas bastante y pondría canon (otro si ya lo hay) a la generación térmica.

Quizás así las eléctricas invertirían más en renovables a bajo coste y se ajustaría mucho mejor el déficit tarifario.

Pero claro, eso es hacer rascarse el bolsillo a unas empresas que se quejan porque en la crisis han "dejado de ganar" unos pocos millones de euros, cuando el resto del mundo los pierde, una no tan sutil diferencia. :Mad:

----------


## Salut

Hombre, las primas ya se han recortado una barbaridad. El problema es que se ha hecho de forma retroactiva, con lo cual se ha paralizado totalmente el sector -falta de seguridad jurídica-.

Para mi la prima debe situarse -siempre para nuevas inversiones- en aquél punto en el que sea igual a contribución marginal a abaratar la tarifa. Vamos, dejando la jerga economicista, en el punto en el que se maximiza el abaratamiento de la luz.

Tal vez incluiría también el efecto sobre la balanza comercial (dinero que deja de irse fuera, y que queda en beneficio de la sociedad española vía salarios o rentas de capital).

Pero la actuación más importante deberá realizarse en obtener parte de los euritos "caídos del cielo" que se llevan hidroeléctricas y nucleares gracias al actual sistema de casación.

También con algo más de interconexión es factible un ligero abaratamiento o, en su defecto, sí al menos un saldo exterior más positivo (más sueldos y rentas que entran en nuestro país  :Smile: ). Y más bombeo, levantar algunas restricciones burocráticas para "electrificar" los embalses de riego, etc.

----------

